# Urgent



## gers14 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am finding it very hard to find a female rat, its all males, i cant find any breeders here, this is through pet shops that i dont want to do, is there anyone out here that can help me find a female rat for my lonesome female rat, i have tried everything
Thank you
I am in scottish borders.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're looking for a breeder, email [email protected] for a rat breeders list. It is the National Fancy Rat Society you'll be contacting.

Have you looked on www.preloved.co.uk, www.gumtree.com and www.adtrader.co.uk ? How far are you willing to travel? I know of a couple of breeders around here - one of which I got Gizmo from and he's approx 19 months old now.


----------



## gers14 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stace87 said:


> If you're looking for a breeder, email [email protected] for a rat breeders list. It is the National Fancy Rat Society you'll be contacting.
> 
> Have you looked on www.preloved.co.uk, www.gumtree.com and www.adtrader.co.uk ? How far are you willing to travel? I know of a couple of breeders around here - one of which I got Gizmo from and he's approx 19 months old now.


Thank you, yes i looked on gumtree, its males, and preloved, i am willing to travel a little, i am up North in Callandar on sunday, and i can travel up to Edinburgh aswell, if that helps?
Will email for a list, thank you.
Where are you based?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It may be worth you joining www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community which is a UK based rat forum. They have a rehoming section on there and many people are willing to help transport a rat to a good home... "rat trains". 

How old is your current girl? Are you just wanting the one rat, or would two more be a possibility? I'm just having a quick look on fancyrats to see if anything may be suitable.


----------



## gers14 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stace87 said:


> It may be worth you joining www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community which is a UK based rat forum. They have a rehoming section on there and many people are willing to help transport a rat to a good home... "rat trains".
> 
> How old is your current girl? Are you just wanting the one rat, or would two more be a possibility? I'm just having a quick look on fancyrats to see if anything may be suitable.


Thank you i am on there, i have found a girl who lives not too far away and has 2 girlies that needs homes.


----------



## gers14 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good news, i have found some.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That was quick  where did you find them?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats Gers14!!!


----------

